# Navigation question



## Rabbit212 (Jul 12, 2019)

2016 Sentra so I disconnected my gps antenna and my Navigation still works, how?? Does navigation not need the gps antenna to be connected for the map feature to still function?? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The maps should be part of the software, hence why the navigation software needs to be updated every few years.


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe it feeds GPS information from other sources like Wi-Fi or Bluetooth using your smartphone.

Otherwise I don't see how it keeps working, there certainly are some local maps preloaded in your device's memory, but it needs GPS to work properly.


----------

